

Russian President Ambushed...by Entrepreneurs! - swileran
http://www.woos.es/index.php/woos/entry/russian-president-ambushedby-entrepreneurs

======
lordzeroupset
I like it..haha...Ambushed!Just 1 million?Nice amount...

------
hectormmorell
Genial!!!

